# Lake Travis Drought



## Pocketfisherman

Normal pool elevation for Lake Travis is 681' MSL. Today it is at 636', the lowest since JFK was in office. Shot these with a Canon G9 and a polarizer on a Lensmate adapter.

Cypress Creek Park boat ramp, the lake is about a mile away now.









Just off of hwy 620 looking towards windy point. That is Marshall Ford Marina in the foreground and the the land across the middle are the "Sometimes" Islands"
Windy Point is in the background, dam to your left off scene, Hippy Hollow to your right off scene.









Looking up Cypress Creek from Anderson Mill Marina site. The marina docks have been moved out of the cove into the main lake and are now accessed via a shuttle boat.









Looking down Cypress creek towards the lake



























Normal Water level is about 5 feet in front of the two telephone poles in the foreground.


----------



## mtaswt

awesome pics, but that is a disturbing sight


----------



## stargazer

Those are just amazing.....Looking at the bank and seeing where the water is suppost to be is quite mind boggling....Now would be the time to repair the piers and bulkheads huh?


----------



## Tortuga

Wow !!!..Been hearing from my son who lives in Austin that it was about 30 ft low..but I really didn't believe him....Now I DO.... Think that long dry June is what is skrewing the whole state...


----------



## LoopTech

I wonder bout Hippy-Hollow...


----------



## Old Whaler

My folks have lived in Lakeway since 1990. We were up last week and I've never seen it so low. Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## MT Stringer

I guess there a few positives that will come out of this drought.

1) Folks will have a chance to make repairs to bulkheads, ramps, piers, etc.

2) Any fisherman in his right mind would be out there with his GPS marking everything in site for future reference.


----------



## sandybottom

There won't be fishing for a long time. I would think the majority has died due to lack of oxygen or the water being too hot. Those pictures are really good. What a shame for the residents there and the wildlife.


----------



## Slip

The skys are absolutely beautiful. That polorizer did a good job. I sure can't get those colors and clouds looking that good with my polerizer and camers but is probably more me than the equipment. Fantastic job.


----------



## The Machine

great pics


----------



## Firep0w3r

Pocketfisherman said:


> Normal pool elevation for Lake Travis is 681' MSL. Today it is at 636', the lowest since JFK was in office. Shot these with a Canon G9 and a polarizer on a Lensmate adapter.
> 
> Cypress Creek Park boat ramp, the lake is about a mile away now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just off of hwy 620 looking towards windy point. That is Marshall Ford Marina in the foreground and the the land across the middle are the "Sometimes" Islands"
> Windy Point is in the background, dam to your left off scene, Hippy Hollow to your right off scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking up Cypress Creek from Anderson Mill Marina site. The marina docks have been moved out of the cove into the main lake and are now accessed via a shuttle boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking down Cypress creek towards the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal Water level is about 5 feet in front of the two telephone poles in the foreground.


Absolutely devistating. Is it getting any better now? I am in Rockport, we are 19 inches below normal here. The bay waters are extremely salty hindering fish & bait movement. Bummer d00d


----------



## C.Hern5972

I would say NO. We were up there last weekend and it is LOW. Last 3 of years has been bad. Hope they get the repairs needed done and the water levels come back to normal.
PEDERNALES RIVER:







MARINA USED TO FLOAT:


----------



## bluegill addict

Thats crazy. Excellent pics.


----------

